# Bild zum Link



## Avariel (17. Dezember 2003)

Wenn man sich mal die Seite http://www.tecchannel.de anschaut. Die haben das so gemacht, das vor jedem Link, der gänzlich von der Seite runterführt (und dementsprechend auch im neuen Fenster geöffnet wird) so ein kleines Bild mit nem roten Pfeil erscheint. Find ich ne gute Sache, ich will ja gern wissen wohin ein Link mich letztendlich führt. Und da ich grad an nem Redesign meiner eigenen Homepage bastel, hab ich gedacht, dass ich der auch sowas ähnliches spendieren könnte. Aber wie wird das in der Praxis gemacht? Im HTML-Code vom TecChannel stehts ganz normal drin, halt erst ein IMG-Tag und dann der Link. Aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das die das bei jedem neuen Artikel von Hand zusammenprogrammieren. 
Die werden das wohl per CMS machen, aber gäbs da auch ne kleinere Lösungsmöglichkeit? So ungefähr sowas wie ne entsprechende CSS-Class, oder ein Java Script. Halt entweder den entsprechenden Link mit ner Class versehen und dann macht der beim Seitenaufruf die kleinen Bilder bei den externen Links automatisch dazu, oder ein Code nach dem Motto:
if 
Link + 'target="blank"' then replace
IMG + Link + 'target="blank"'

Hm..ich hoffe es wird klar was ich meine, programmieren ist ganz allgemein nicht so meine Stärke


----------



## Gumbo (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich schätze, das die Arbeit von einer serverseitigen Programmiersprache übernommen wird. Der Ablauf eines solchen Skriptes könnte etwa so aussehen:
Die Artikel werden in einer eigenen, wahrscheinlich an HTML angelehnte Sprache geschrieben. Bei dieser könnte ein Link etwa so aussehen:

&nbsp;&nbsp;[link url="url"]Text[/link]

Bei der Übersetzung dieser eigenen Sprache überprüft das Skript nun die eingegebene URL mit der der Webseite. Unterscheidet sich die Eingabe von der Domain der Seite, wird der Link entsprechend ausgegeben.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Ja würde auch auf serverseitige Bearbeitung beim Eintragen tippen.
Mit PHP und regulären Ausdrücken dürfte das ein Klacks sein.


----------

